# BIOS lädt System nicht obwohl GRUB vorhanden



## Vatar (24. Oktober 2007)

Wie in diesem Thread zu verfolgen konnte ich inzwischen openSuse 10.3 installieren, nur habe ich jetzt das Problem dass das BIOS sagt _"kein System gefunden"_. 

Mit Hilfe der InstallationsCD komme ich ins System (mittels "Installation reparieren") und ich habe dort auch gleich nachgeschaut was denn mit GRUB los ist. Yast zeigt mir aber die Bootoptionen korrekt an und meldet auch keinen Fehler.

Auf *sda1* ist die Swappartition und auf *sda2* das System (keine Ahnung ob die Reihenfolge wichtig ist).

Kann mir jemand erklären was hier falsch gelaufen ist?
Danke


----------



## merzi86 (24. Oktober 2007)

Das klingt fast so als hätte sich grub nicht in den MBR geschrieben.
Probier mal eine Reparatur installation bzw. Grub neu zuinstallieren.


----------



## Vatar (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen dass alle meine Platten an einem RAID-Kontroller hängen und zwar als Stripe. Ich hatte dann festgestellt dass das falsche Array als Bootarray markiert war und hab das nohc einmal geändert.

Danach habe ich noch einmal installiert, ohne Probleme aber nach der Installation finder er immer noch kein System. Ich hab im Bios inzwischen alle Boot-Reihenfolgen ausprobiert, aber es will einfach nicht gelingen.


----------



## merzi86 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mal unseren großen Freund  befragt und das hier gefunden.

Vorallen der 2. Post ist interessant.


----------



## Vatar (25. Oktober 2007)

OK, jetzt läufts. Ich habe die Platten jetzt doch alle über die Standard-IDE-Kanäle angeschlossen. Das hatte ich zwar vorher schon einmal, da hatte es aber nicht funktioniert weil ich vergessen hatte im BIOS die automatische Erkennung für IDE und CD zu starten.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

